# golf in dubai



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

hi guys im moving to dubai at the end of august and was hoping i could get a bit of info on the golf scene. would i need to bring my handicap certificate ? and also how difficult is it to gain membership at the good courses? any info would be much appreciated thankyou


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

BIG ADD said:


> hi guys im moving to dubai at the end of august and was hoping i could get a bit of info on the golf scene. would i need to bring my handicap certificate ? and also how difficult is it to gain membership at the good courses? any info would be much appreciated thankyou


No handicap cerificate needed, but if you have one bring it, There is a handicap scheme here called EGF ( Emirates Golf Federation) google it - where you pay a small membership and you get discount golf and can get a handicap certificate (which you do need to play in comps)

Golf is not cheap here but it is fantastic - the courses are all top class, membership is undersubscribed so joining a course is not hard, you just need the cash.

I also am a member of a society where we play each month at different courses, give me a shout when your here if you want to join us.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are not a member of a club but fancy a bit of summer golf The Els Course are offering a weekday anytime membership from now until the end of September for 3900 dhs which is not bad for 5 months membership of a top class course.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey i am definitely keen on playing some golf.....i infact have a good lead to get som discounts on callaway products. However i dont have a set yet, but luking forward to buyig one...till then if i want to play can i rent it or something? ALso how much does it cost to play a round here? ANyone playing this weekend??


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> No handicap cerificate needed, but if you have one bring it, There is a handicap scheme here called EGF ( Emirates Golf Federation) google it - where you pay a small membership and you get discount golf and can get a handicap certificate (which you do need to play in comps)
> 
> Golf is not cheap here but it is fantastic - the courses are all top class, membership is undersubscribed so joining a course is not hard, you just need the cash.
> 
> I also am a member of a society where we play each month at different courses, give me a shout when your here if you want to join us.


brilliant thanks for that ill give u a shout when i get over there


----------



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

Add,

I'm moving over in July. I'm looking at joining the emirates golf club. They say bring your certificate (max h'cap 28 for blokes). Other than that it's just the joining and membership fee.

Jumeirah golf estates don't have a joining fee.

I have rates for the courses I've looked at and am happy to email these to you. PM me.

To all - In any event I'm keen on having a few games. 18 ish H'capper.

Cheers


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

There is another golf course right beside Emirates Hills golf club which you might want to try too,...their offers sounds more reasonable...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The Montgomery, bery enjoyable course.


----------



## Mike2k12 (Jul 18, 2011)

bjf83 said:


> Add,
> 
> I'm moving over in July. I'm looking at joining the emirates golf club. They say bring your certificate (max h'cap 28 for blokes). Other than that it's just the joining and membership fee.
> 
> ...



Hi Mate, I'm moving out there mid August and wanted to get back into golf. Not sure how to PM you but if you have a list of membership / Course rates you would be willing to share that would be much appreciated? 

cheers


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

BIG ADD said:


> brilliant thanks for that ill give u a shout when i get over there


Ask to see Mike handicap certificate if he offers to play for money!!! You will love the golf out here and it is cheap (relatively) until September 30th.
Best courses are the Earth, Yas Links, Majilas and Abu Dhabi, look forward to a game


----------



## Mike2k12 (Jul 18, 2011)

*7 Day Rates for golf courses*

Never mind


----------



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

Mike2k12 said:


> Never mind


Sorry Mike, just saw your request. PM me an external email and I'll send you the info - it's on PDFs

Thanks


----------



## SKP (Aug 2, 2011)

Might be making the move shortly myself and wondering what is the general rate for a round and where is recommended? Looks like some lovely courses but always nice to get a bit of further info.

Thanks


----------



## Mike2k12 (Jul 18, 2011)

SKP said:


> Might be making the move shortly myself and wondering what is the general rate for a round and where is recommended? Looks like some lovely courses but always nice to get a bit of further info.
> 
> Thanks


I've heard it's anywhere from 195 - 400 Dhs for a round depending on where you go time of day etc. 

The Els looks really nice... Then again they all do to be fair.

I like the idea of the floodlit par 3 course at the emirates GC as well


----------



## SKP (Aug 2, 2011)

Mike2k12 said:


> I've heard it's anywhere from 195 - 400 Dhs for a round depending on where you go time of day etc.
> 
> The Els looks really nice... Then again they all do to be fair.
> 
> I like the idea of the floodlit par 3 course at the emirates GC as well


Yea I read that and thought it was such a good idea. 

Cheers for the info and might be see you on the course, heading over for more meetings this week so you will have to let me know if you make the move


----------



## Mike2k12 (Jul 18, 2011)

SKP said:


> Yea I read that and thought it was such a good idea.
> 
> Cheers for the info and might be see you on the course, heading over for more meetings this week so you will have to let me know if you make the move




I move out in 12 days buddy. Think there's a few people on here that are moving or already there. We will all have to have a round some time


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I have played in the last couple of Duplays Par 3 leagues at Emirates GC. I have just signed up for the next one which starts 2nd Oct. Met some great guys who I now play regular golf with etc. Here's the link if you're interested.

DUPLAYS.com DUPLAYS Golf "Happy Gilmore III" League


----------



## Mike2k12 (Jul 18, 2011)

I signed up for the Duplay's league last week. Looking forward to playing some golf!!


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, my company have just signed up to the CBI Corporate Golf Challenge. Just wandering if anyone on the forum will be playing in it too? DUPLAYS.com DUPLAYS Golf "Commercial Bank International Corporate Golf Challenge" Tournament


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, if anyone fancies joining me at the Creek on Wed let me know. There is an open tournament down there and entry fee is only 695dhs and includes 18 holes of golf, an adidas Climacool golf shirt, a box of TaylorMade Penta golf balls, a CBI cap, good bag, complimentary halfway house snacks, free bar all evening, buffet on the terrace following the golf and prizes inc beat the pro!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey I have a free round of golf in RAK TOWER LINKS GOLF COURSE for tomorrow tee off at 10.30 am..... This includes the shared golf cart, and range balls.....anyone interested? It's going to be a 2 ball.... I'm 12 handicap player.

I don't have wheels so someone who can drive out will be needed! 

Pm me if u wanna get some golf for free!


----------



## R2D2 (Jun 16, 2012)

BIG ADD said:


> hi guys im moving to dubai at the end of august and was hoping i could get a bit of info on the golf scene. would i need to bring my handicap certificate ? and also how difficult is it to gain membership at the good courses? any info would be much appreciated thankyou


Great courses available in Dubai. Golf is rather expensive in Dubai. Average cost for a round can be usd200. No need for a handicap certificate if u wish to play socially.It's easy to book tee times. membership costs anywhere between usd6-14k. Let me know if u need more details. I am on vacation and not back until September but am avlable if u wish any further assistance. All the very best.


----------



## PeteBlackurst (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am currently living in Dubai, have been here for 7 months and would like to meet up with people to play in the week on at the weekends, also is there a society available, look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

PeteBlackurst said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently living in Dubai, have been here for 7 months and would like to meet up with people to play in the week on at the weekends, also is there a society available, look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> ...


Wrong time of year to be honest. Golf courses very quiet for obvious reasons. DUPLAYS offer a social par 3 league at Emirates GC which will start again end of Sept. Always a good crack and a good bunch of expats. Do the usual google search and you will find some more info etc. Will post the league page on here end of Aug when the start date is announced.


----------



## s-j-b (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd be keen to play, brought my clubs over got a 10 handicap. Looks to be some decent deals over summer months but playing in 40+ heat during Ramadan seems hard work.
How much is it to play in the Duplays par 3 thing?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

s-j-b said:


> I'd be keen to play, brought my clubs over got a 10 handicap. Looks to be some decent deals over summer months but playing in 40+ heat during Ramadan seems hard work.
> How much is it to play in the Duplays par 3 thing?


It was 950dhs last time. That was for all 8 weeks and included a JD & coke every week! TaylorMade sponsor it too so they do a sleeve of balls for nearest the pin on 2 of the holes and then 1st, 2nd 3rd each week and the overall winner of the league got a cart bag.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

webmongaz said:


> It was 950dhs last time. That was for all 8 weeks and included a JD & coke every week! TaylorMade sponsor it too so they do a sleeve of balls for nearest the pin on 2 of the holes and then 1st, 2nd 3rd each week and the overall winner of the league got a cart bag.


Sounds like fun...

How much of a faux-pas is it to miss a week or two ? Some of us have to travel often, unfortunately...


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

ccr said:


> Sounds like fun...
> 
> How much of a faux-pas is it to miss a week or two ? Some of us have to travel often, unfortunately...


Not at all, very normal. Your best 5 scores from 8 count towards the final league standings.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

webmongaz said:


> Not at all, very normal. Your best 5 scores from 8 count towards the final league standings.


Thanks.

Sorry, last question... Do you need to provide an official handicap ?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

ccr said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sorry, last question... Do you need to provide an official handicap ?


Not at all no. On the first night you provide what you think your handicap should be then it gets divided by 3 to give you your par 3 handicap. Its then adjusted each week by the organisers. Usually generates a different winner each week! Works very well.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Played yesterday afternoon at the Els course. 46 degrees so a reasonable rest of fitness for only 250dhs with free ice lollies on the course.


----------



## simpleplan1983 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm a member of The Dubai Divots, search them on FB. They are a good bunch of lads and absolutely no 'society' attitude 

They get good rates, around 400 aed per round and play 10 events per year

Starts in September again, PM me for further contact details


----------



## s-j-b (Jul 19, 2012)

simpleplan1983 said:


> I'm a member of The Dubai Divots, search them on FB. They are a good bunch of lads and absolutely no 'society' attitude
> 
> They get good rates, around 400 aed per round and play 10 events per year
> 
> Starts in September again, PM me for further contact details


Definitely be interested in that. Will need to get a job first though I think!


----------



## jakef254 (Jul 29, 2012)

hi, 

im 20 years old and moving to dubai in august/september ive been told ill make 6000dhs a month but i will have alot of free time and i was thinking about joining a club but i know its prices! any help much appreciated


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

jakef254 said:


> hi,
> 
> im 20 years old and moving to dubai in august/september ive been told ill make 6000dhs a month but i will have alot of free time and i was thinking about joining a club but i know its prices! any help much appreciated


Can I ask what job you will be doing please? Hate to be blunt but you will struggle to pay your rent, bills and feed yourself on that wage let alone play golf.

To give you a ball park figure, Emirates Golf Club annual membership costs 24,000dhs per year with a 12,000 joining fee so 6 months salary. Average green fees here are £100 per round. Its an expensive game here!


----------



## jakef254 (Jul 29, 2012)

webmongaz said:


> Can I ask what job you will be doing please? Hate to be blunt but you will struggle to pay your rent, bills and feed yourself on that wage let alone play golf.
> 
> To give you a ball park figure, Emirates Golf Club annual membership costs 24,000dhs per year with a 12,000 joining fee so 6 months salary. Average green fees here are £100 per round. Its an expensive game here![/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

jakef254 said:


> webmongaz said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask what job you will be doing please? Hate to be blunt but you will struggle to pay your rent, bills and feed yourself on that wage let alone play golf.
> ...


----------



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

jakef254 said:


> im a football coach starting on 9 hours a week and the possibility of more when im there fingers crossed! my apartment is all paid for by the company and a car, so i just need something to fill up my time...so it looks like im on the range abit more!
> 
> cheers for the heads up!


Emirates has a 9 hole floodlit par 3 for 100 dirhams. Its a great little course for a par 3 and sure beats whacking balls on the range.


----------



## jakef254 (Jul 29, 2012)

fonda said:


> Emirates has a 9 hole floodlit par 3 for 100 dirhams. Its a great little course for a par 3 and sure beats whacking balls on the range.


definitely a better shout! ill look more into it


----------



## twob_1982 (Aug 21, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Played yesterday afternoon at the Els course. 46 degrees so a reasonable rest of fitness for only 250dhs with free ice lollies on the course.


Love those free ice lollies they hand out at the Els Club - I can never get enough of them  lol


----------



## twob_1982 (Aug 21, 2012)

Does anyone know much about buying cheap golf clubs online, have been told by a golfing buddy they have summer sales at all the big golf shops but I went into golf house dubai mall and they seem to be over. Does everyone order online overseas for cheap clubs? Doesn't look like there's much by way of a online golf equipment websites in the uae like there is back in the UK


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

twob_1982 said:


> Does anyone know much about buying cheap golf clubs online, have been told by a golfing buddy they have summer sales at all the big golf shops but I went into golf house dubai mall and they seem to be over. Does everyone order online overseas for cheap clubs? Doesn't look like there's much by way of a online golf equipment websites in the uae like there is back in the UK


Golf equipments are more costly in UAE, as you found out. So, personally, I ordered on-line (i.e. tgw.com - highly recommended BTW) whenever I have a trip back to the US, then bring back to Dubai.

For example, I brought my hard golf case empty with me on vacation this time, and will be bringing back a full set of clubs. It might be cheaper for you to order from UK, if you are familiar with any particular store.

Places like tgw.com sells so cheap (especially ones on clearance) that it is worth it to ship to Dubai (and pay shipping and duties) if needed.

Be extra careful about buying from Dubizzle, a lot of the "brand new clubs" advertised are suspected to be Chinese-copies.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I ordered from states side as well. Prices here are criminal for golf clubs.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Guys the Happy Gilmore Par 3 league starts end of the month, I've just signed up. You get some free TaylorMade kit included in the entry Dubai Golf activities, leagues, events - DUPLAYS.com


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Just signed up too.


----------



## HackyZack (Mar 14, 2012)

twob_1982 said:


> Does anyone know much about buying cheap golf clubs online, have been told by a golfing buddy they have summer sales at all the big golf shops but I went into golf house dubai mall and they seem to be over. Does everyone order online overseas for cheap clubs? Doesn't look like there's much by way of a online golf equipment websites in the uae like there is back in the UK


Checkout Rockbottomgolf.com, awesome deals!! But it is US based and I do t know if they ship it to Dubai, but I would highly recommend them as they have the most inexpensive deal. Hope that helps


----------



## Rigby123 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> Hey I have a free round of golf in RAK TOWER LINKS GOLF COURSE for tomorrow tee off at 10.30 am..... This includes the shared golf cart, and range balls.....anyone interested? It's going to be a 2 ball.... I'm 12 handicap player.
> 
> I don't have wheels so someone who can drive out will be needed!
> 
> Pm me if u wanna get some golf for free!


Hi i'm new to Dubai this week and looking for some golf games if you fancy it or can recommend anything?


----------



## Rigby123 (Oct 13, 2012)

PeteBlackurst said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently living in Dubai, have been here for 7 months and would like to meet up with people to play in the week on at the weekends, also is there a society available, look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> ...


Hi guys, i'm also new to Dubai and looking for some golf games if anyone can help out?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

NM the other thread  I see you found the right one. 

Duplays.. should of known it was the usual sport team site. I just couldnt remember to post on the other thread.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

To follow up on local golf equipment sources discussion...

Someone just opened an UAE on-line golf store at: egolfoutlet dot ae

These are used equipments that he got from either demo, warranty returns, refurbished balls, etc and sell them as cheap. The conditions are accurately described.

Payments either by PayPal or COD, delivery via Aramex (next day delivery for only 23 AED, free if over 500), can track shipping on-line.

I have bought some equipments there, arrived in condition as described without any hassle. Great guy to deal with over email or local phone.

I am NOT affiliated, just a happy repeat customer.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Golf Geek said:


> /snip


Can you just explain what it is that we can't miss as this is Dubai and people will not call to find out.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Who's organising it? What are the prizes? What's the format? Who are the sponsors? Handicap limit? How do people register? Can you pay on the day? Any giveaways like a shirt an balls? Is there a web page with more info for people to view?

Lots more information needed if you want people to part with 550 dizzas on a work day!


----------



## Golf Geek (May 24, 2013)

Dear Webmongaz if you want to find more details just leave your e-mail address and I'll reply to you


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Golf Geek said:


> Dear Webmongaz if you want to find more details just leave your e-mail address and I'll reply to you


Not allowed to post email address in here! Make 5 proper posts and you can send me a private message!


----------



## mallen79 (Jul 29, 2008)

simpleplan1983 said:


> I'm a member of The Dubai Divots, search them on FB. They are a good bunch of lads and absolutely no 'society' attitude
> 
> They get good rates, around 400 aed per round and play 10 events per year
> 
> Starts in September again, PM me for further contact details


Hi looking to Join up and get out an about on the courses, please let me know the details


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Duplays Par 3 league still has some spaces left, starts on Sunday:

https://duplays.com/a/1872-happygilmoreviii


----------



## ncalem (Feb 7, 2017)

This post is quite old, but take my chance anyway  
I'm a 6 hcp and might move to Dubai this next summer. I see lovely courses everywhere, but quite costly .... Tricks to play around and not paying the "full load".
Thanks to all


----------

